# Does he just like my perfume?



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I had an interesting evening with Truffle. I had him out for his normal cuddle/mealie/cricket treat time. He usually spends most of it hiding his face and sneaking out quickly to eat the insects. He has finally started to come out a bit more when I hold him.

Tonight I was holding him against my chest with my hands. He suddenly perked up and started to crawl up towards my face with his nose right out. He started to lick around my collarbone and then ANOINTED with it. LOL. Then he put one of his front feet on my chin and started to lick my face. Too funny.

I was not sure whether to be flattered or insulted. Either way I think he is getting more comfortable with me!

Or maybe he just liked my perfume tonight?? :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like some good bonding time,so glad he's coming around for you!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

That sounds adorable! Too bad someone didn't get a video of his behavior!!! Bonding is so cool! I got my quill honey tucked in my bathrob right now, snoring while I type. She has turned into such a cuddle bug! It took time and patience.... the rewards are great!

KathyTNY


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

It's great that Truffle is bonding with you-though I don't think I've heard of hedgehog lucking faces before, lol


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

He really has warmed up in the last week. I actually have been taking him out of his cage a bit during the day and letting him sleep in his hedgie bag on my lap. 

I must admit I was a bit concerned the licks would turn to bites, especially on my face. I could just picture him latching on to my nose and not letting go.  

But he just licked and then put his paw on my face as if to reach up farther. 

Hopefully the bond is starting to form.


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

I am jealous of you 
Marquis cuddles a lot, but face-licks?? Nope..


----------

